# MTB Cup Münsingen, 16.04.2011, 44km 850hm



## trailziege (28. März 2011)

Servus @ alle die kaum noch warten können,

der Frühjahrsklassiker in Münsingen steht an. Fährt jemand hin? Komme aus Würzburg und denke über ne Anmeldung nach.

Gibt es empfehlungen? Erfahrungsberichte?

Greetz Marc


----------



## cluso (16. April 2011)

War dabei, und sogar ein paar mit IBC-Racing Trikot gesehen.

Organisation gut, Nudeln lecker, nette Strecke.

Mir hats Spaß gemacht. 


Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## domingo2 (16. April 2011)

Schön wars...perfektes Rennwetter Und mit 1h47min ists für mich als Hobbyfahrer auch in Ordnung gegangen

Was mich aber bissl enttäuscht hat war, dass am Ende viel vom CC Kurs weggelassen wurde, so blieben fahrtechnische Abschnitte doch Mangelware


----------



## cluso (16. April 2011)

domingo2 schrieb:


> Was mich aber bissl enttäuscht hat war, dass am Ende viel vom CC Kurs weggelassen wurde, so blieben fahrtechnische Abschnitte doch Mangelware



Äh, mit dem was vom Kurs übrig blieb hatten viele doch genug zu tun.


----------



## domingo2 (16. April 2011)

cluso schrieb:


> Äh, mit dem was vom Kurs übrig blieb hatten viele doch genug zu tun.



Da haste wohl recht...das war ja teilweie schon traurig


----------



## corfrimor (16. April 2011)

1:47h? Was für ein Rad bist Du denn gefahren, wenn ich fragen darf? Ich hab' nämlich genau die gleiche Zeit  Wahrscheinlich sind wir im letzten Drittel in derselben Gruppe gefahren, nehme ich an.

Münsingen ist immer 'ne schöne Saisoneröffnung, finde ich  Herrliche Landschaft.

Grüße

corfrimor


----------



## domingo2 (16. April 2011)

corfrimor schrieb:


> 1:47h? Was für ein Rad bist Du denn gefahren, wenn ich fragen darf? Ich hab' nämlich genau die gleiche Zeit  Wahrscheinlich sind wir im letzten Drittel in derselben Gruppe gefahren, nehme ich an.



Hehe...cool Ich bin ein schwarzes Canyon HT gefahren. Ich hatte schwarze Bein - und Ärmlinge an und ne Hose die hinten rot war, sonst auch schwarz und ne Weste übers Trikot drüber...du?

Gesamtergebnis Overall Platz 168


----------



## corfrimor (17. April 2011)

Ich bin auf Platz 171, 4 Sekunden hinter Dir (Sauerei ).

Ich hatte ein schwarz-rotes Specialized Epic, schwarze Hose und Beinlinge, graue Windstopperweste, grau-rot-weißes Trikot (Ärmel) und einen schwarz-weißen Helm.

Aber es könnte natürlich sein, daß der Abstand beim über die Ziellinie fahren etwas größer als 4sec gewesen ist, da ich von recht weit hinten im Startblock starten mußte und die Zeit ja erst ab der Startlinie gemessen wird. Denn in der Gruppe, in der ich mitgefahren bin, warst Du, glaube ich, nicht mit dabei. (da war ich wohl der Jüngste )

So, jetzt geh' ich erst mal 'ne schöne, lockere Biketour mit meiner Frau fahren (die gestern auch mit von der Partie war und mit 2:15h seeeeehr zufrieden ist ), ist nämlich herrliches Wetter hier 

Viele Grüße und einen schönen Sonntag

corfrimor


----------



## domingo2 (17. April 2011)

Ne,ich glaub da waren wir in unterschiedlichen Gruppen unterwegs! Ne lockere Tour werde ich jetzt auch noch gleich machen...strahlend blauer Himmel Glückwunsch an deine Frau und nen schönen Tag euch beiden!


----------

